# Kong Audio Releases Chinee Orchestra, QIN RV 2.0



## sosayweall2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kong Audio releases Chinee Orchestra, a set comprises of 23 classical Chinese instruments that covers the complete instrument list of a modern Chinese orchestra arrangement, powered by QIN RV 2.0 engine for Windows developed in-house by Kong Audio. This is the first complete Chinese orchestra setup released in the VST format.







In *Chinee Orchestra* there are 8 new instruments:
Five new Hu fiddles: ChineeErHu II, ChineeJinHu, ChineeZhongHu, ChineeGaoHu, ChineeBanHu; One new plucked instrument: ChineeRuan(Moon Guitar); Two new wind instruments: ChineeXun(Chinese Ocarina), ChineeBaWu.

The complete instrument list of Chinee Orchestra:

*Wind instruments*: ChineeWinds (various Chinese flutes), ChineeNanXiao, ChineeSheng, ChineeSuoNa, ChineeGuanZi, ChineeHuLuSi, ChineeXun, ChineeBaWu.
*String instruments*: ChineeErHu, ChineeErHu II, ChineeJinHu, ChineeZhongHu, ChineeGaoHu, ChineeBanHu, MatouQin.
*Plucked instruments*: ChineeGuZheng II, ChineePiPa, ChineeGuQin, ChineeLiuQin, ChineeSanXian, ChineeRuan.
*Percussion instruments*: ChineeKong V3 (various Chinese percussions), ChineeYangQin.

*Hight-lights:

23 polished classical Chinese instruments.
re-written from the scratch, the brand new multitimbral/multiout QIN RV 2.0
Windows 32-bit native engine.
Special attentions have been paid to the legato mode to accommodate Chinese instruments' characteristics.

The price for download version of Chinee Orchestra is 690 USD.

Chinee Orchestra is available as immediate direct download, with an optional boxset purchase to follow.
Each individual instrument is also available for purchase separately.
*QIN RV 2.0 engine upgrade is free for existing customers.*

Some audio demos:
ErHu_II_Huangxu.mp3
Xun_XiaoXuMusic.mp3
ErHu_XiaoXuMusic.mp3
Bawu_XiaoXuMusic.mp3
JingHu_XiaoXuMusic.mp3

For more info and audio demo, please visit 
http://www.chineekong.com


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks ! 

I will consider your products when you upgrade your player to 64-bit 

Hopefully you will have a 64-bit player in the near future. No 32-bit VSTs on my system. 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Aug 8, 2012)

I have used their plug ins for the last 6 years. Great stuff. The only reason I still keep a PC in the room. Just in case I need that palette. 

I DO wish they would port all of this over to the mac as well. We can always live in hope.....

-B


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 8, 2012)

I was playing Chinee Orchestra using this latest QIN RV engine yesterday evening, and it's very impressive! The interface is really intuitive, and everything loads very fast.

I'm not sure how they did it, but even the older libraries have new life with this latest engine--they sound great, and are really playable. Not to mention everything is nicely customizable with their "extender" system.


----------



## Hanu_H (Aug 8, 2012)

How does this compare to EWQL Silk?


----------



## playz123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Brobdingnagian @ Wed Aug 08 said:


> I DO wish they would port all of this over to the mac as well. We can always live in hope.....
> 
> -B



Exactly. I loved their products when I was on a PC, but haven't been able to use them for the last 3 years since I switched over to a Mac. I'm not sure we'll ever see Mac versions, but it would be nice. IMHO 64 bit is also the new standard now, whether one is on a PC or a Mac.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 8, 2012)

Hanu_H @ Wed Aug 08 said:


> How does this compare to EWQL Silk?



Silk is probably the best library EW has ever done imo. Silk is really high quality in a way that only EWQL can do. Also, Silk isn't limited to just Chinese instruments.

Chinee Kong stuff is great. There's something about what these guys are doing that just seems really authentic. Not as high quality recording wise so sometimes you have to work a little bit more to get it to not sound like the music in the local Chinese restaurants. I've used the winds and the Drums extensively in the past and there's something about them that just sounds really authentic. The single shot drums are so good that it almost sounds like you're playing live loops. I've always loved their samples. I can't wait to get the whole orchestra.


----------



## jge345 (Aug 8, 2012)

This is quite lovely. More authentic than anything out there---just look at all the "hu" choices! Highly recommended if this is the sound that you need!


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 8, 2012)

muziksculp @ Wed Aug 08 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I will consider your products when you upgrade your player to 64-bit
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## sosayweall2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's chiming in. 

We are working on the Win 64-bit QIN RV, but there's no set date for its arrival, and nor can we promise it either. We originally developed QIN RV X64 along with the 32-bit version in parallel, but bumped into serious problems at the last stage. That said, it's also apparent to us that a 64-bit version is pretty much a must, so we will keep working on it. 

Anyone who wishes to put hands on our instruments and have a tryout, drop me a PM here, or send an email to info at chineekong.com with your name/email, and you may pick a few instruments that you'd like to test, and we'll send you the download links. 

Having a hands-on testdrive may be the best way to decide for yourself if our instruments fit your needs.

I personally believe that by listening to the audio demo tracks, one can get a deep insight about the products, the producer, and the company as a whole, and I believe our demo tracks can speak for us, in most cases.

You guys can listen to our demo here:

http://soundcloud.com/kong-audio-llc/se ... e-upcoming
http://soundcloud.com/kong-audio-llc/se ... emo-track/

This one below is our old audio demo webpage, with a bit more info about each song, but you won't find the demos of the new instruments here:

http://www.chineekong.com/audiodemolisting.htm


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi sosayweall2,

Thank You very much for the additional info. and feedback regarding your continued efforts to move forward with offering 64-bit support for your QIN-RV Engine. Hopefully it won't be too much of a problem to get things sorted. Since the industry is moving into 64-bit for the past few years now, imho. 64-bit is currently more of a standard, and not a luxury. 

I love the way your instruments sound, I'm a big fan or the Chinese Orchestra, and Chinese classical music in general. 

Q1. What method of authorization do you use for your products ? Challenge/Response ? Serial Number ? or other method ? and can I use your products on multiple PCs in my studio via one license ? 

Q2. Are most of the audio demos using multi-sampled instrument performances with no pre-recorded phrases being triggered ? or are there some ready-made phrases being triggered during the performances ? 

Q3. Are the String Sections that I hear in many of the audio demos part of your Chinee Orch. library ? or are they from another 3rd party library, or a custom library you are using to showcase the instruments ? They sound very good ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## sosayweall2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Muziksculp,

A1: Authorization: It's C/R (challenge/response). We are seriously considering having a dongle option though. But again, we haven't decided yet. This is a single seat license which we only allow one authorized computer at a time. To have two computers authorized concurrently, an extra license can be purchased with 70% off the listed price (each customer can only purchase one extra license with this deep discount).

A2: Most of the demo tracks (except a handful exceptions) are multi-sampled instrument works, not phrases. I can say at least 90% (it's most likely 95%, but I'm not a math genius so I'll play safe here) of the tracks are made using our instruments as "instruments" instead of simply piling up the phrases. Say, the GuZheng II demo is a complete MIDI work, even the huge ending glissando, and the ChineeKong percussion demo is composed of single shots.

A3: Those string sections are from other vendors, and yes they sound great. We don't really know what these composers use for the string sections part though. Each composer probably has his own several favorite string libraries to work with.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi sosayweall2

Thank You for the detailed, and helpful feedback. 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## mk282 (Aug 11, 2012)

sosayweall2 @ 11.8.2012 said:


> This is a single seat license which we only allow one authorized computer at a time. To have two computers authorized concurrently, an extra license can be purchased with 70% off the listed price (each customer can only purchase one extra license with this deep discount).



This is waaaaay too limiting. If I purchase a Kontakt library, I can activate it on any number of computers without any problems at all, through Service Center. At no additional charge per activation. That's the way you should go, IMO.


----------



## sosayweall2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi mk282,

It has been our policy since we started in 2005. This 70% off is actually a new deeper discount offer than it used to be (50% off, but not limited to one extra license) already. 

Each company has its own policy. Not to mention that comparing us to NI may not be that fair, IMHO.


----------

